# Nasty Charger Setups



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

If you would so graciously post any photographs you've encountered amongst your internet viewing of a deviant supercharger setup on a VR6; it would be great appeciated.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
This is what ive seen so far.


























_Modified by sweep'n'streets at 11:44 AM 11-19-2007_


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sweep'n'streets)*

medusa


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (vw_love2)*

omfg that exhaust mani








it looks dope but what is the idea behind it?


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Mace_Windu)*

viciousvento.. he is on the b3 forum alot... he has a sick set up on his passat and it sounds amazing


----------



## hd_mk2 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sweep'n'streets)*








.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sweep'n'streets)*

where are the pics of the eaton charger mounted to the intake?
steve


----------



## GruvThang (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_
it looks dope but what is the idea behind it?

I am thinking that he wants to heat up the engine bay and firewall as much as possible!


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (GruvThang)*









steve


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sweep'n'streets)*

























steve


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sweep'n'streets)*
















Is there a turbo under that or is it just for show?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (MikkiJayne)*

you can clearly see the supercharger there, no turbo.
Lets see soe more of these chargers with short runner intake mani's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_















Is there a turbo under that or is it just for show?


If there is no turbo under that mess..............It's a terible waste of Stainless tubing


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Salsa GTI)*

anywhere of a dyno on this thing???they got the right idea on header design


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sweep'n'streets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweep’n’streets* »_you can clearly see the supercharger there, no turbo.
: 

that's not to say there isn't still a turbo... series charged... 
either way.. that is a godaweful amount of work into that!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (g60_c)*

twin charged vr6 would be quite the car, but somehow i doubt it, i would love to be proven wrong on this car though.
Lets see some more sweet setups.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sweep'n'streets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweep’n’streets* »_twin charged vr6 would be quite the car, but somehow i doubt it, i would love to be proven wrong on this car though.
Lets see some more sweet setups.

i doubt it as well.. just throwing it out there for people's minds to chew on








-Nate


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (g60_c)*









Just a V9 (11.5 psi) w/ bolt-ons. Not so nasty but simple, reliable, and should get me 12's this weekend.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (slc92)*

here are just a few i dug up


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (eurobred)*

wow more of this would be awesome








procharger


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

sweet & nasty... coming soon








\current



















_Modified by gtimagic at 12:30 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_sweet & nasty... coming soon








\current
















thats hot!
is that a vortech?
im still learning some ish on chargers.
cant wait to see it done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by gtimagic at 12:30 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

yeah, thats a Vortech V1. The straight cur gear is what makes them so loud. 
That pic is from when I replaced my outer seals/internal inspection. The brass oil squirter on the left is actually from the bottom.
Whats in the works will be unveiled soon. Its currently the only setup like this on the planet


----------



## eatonA2vr (Sep 13, 2007)

*my charger set up!*

It's Eaton
It's front mount intercooled 
It has Nitrous


----------



## eatonA2vr (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: my charger set up! (eatonA2vr)*

here is video of my set up running!
http://s222.photobucket.com/al...3.flv


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: my charger set up! (eatonA2vr)*

the exhaust mani in that first pic appears to have been designed to have a few things going for it.
1. equal lenght runners 
2. no really sharp angles.
both equate to more power and better flow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: my charger set up! (eatonA2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eatonA2vr* »_here is video of my set up running!
http://s222.photobucket.com/al...3.flv 








more info plz


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: my charger set up! (eatonA2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eatonA2vr* »_here is video of my set up running!
http://s222.photobucket.com/al...3.flv 

how are you feeding the air to your throttle body?


----------



## eatonA2vr (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: my charger set up! (vonfulk)*

here is my project:
chassis: 1992 two door golf GL
ENGINE: VR6 (from a 1995 jetta glx-obd1)
-Neuspeed power pulley set
-gutted intake manifold and throttle body
-cold air intake
-ABD Big Bore intake
-2.5 inch exhaust
-no cat
-Innovative motorsports LC1 wideband and controller
-BFI stage 1 engine and transmission mounts
-ARP headstuds
-Bosch motorsports inline high pressure fuel pump
-42 lb/hr injectors
-C2 motorsport 8.5:1 compression head gasket spacer
TRANSMISSION:
-Corrado G60 gears
-Peloquin diff.
-SPEC stage 3 clutch
-Autotech lightened flywheel
ENGINE MANAGEMENT:
-mega squirt version2.2 (modded by fire and fuel)
- 5 bar fuel pressure regulator
INDUCTION:
-M90 Eaton supercharger with custom 3 inch pulley(aluminum)
-front mount intercooler
-100 shot nitrous ZEX Innovations
INSIDE GUTS:
-Momo steering wheel
-Recaro seats
-Sparco harnesses
OUTSIDE STUFF:
-Westmorland front end
SUSPENSION:
-Neuspeed racing springs
-Jetta GLX front and rear axles(plus suspension set up)
-Corrado VR6 BBS rims


----------



## eatonA2vr (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: my charger set up! (eurobred)*

all the charge pipe is done i just didnt have it on in the video, it comes off the top of the blower and goes behind the radiator down into the front mount.


----------



## ixmxm (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: my charger set up! (eatonA2vr)*

bump for some more videos!


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: my charger set up! (eatonA2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eatonA2vr* »_here is video of my set up running!
http://s222.photobucket.com/al...3.flv 

that is one HELL of a wood chipper


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: my charger set up! (whiteriot)*

nothing realy nasty, but i think i am the ONLY MK1 cabriolet with a s/c vr6 at the moment. 











_Modified by websaabn at 8:44 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: my charger set up! (websaabn)*


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: my charger set up! (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_









is this setup yours?
that belt is insane, i dont think you will eveer have problems with slippage. how did you manage to get those pulleys to work and where from??


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: my charger set up! (eurobred)*


Here is a pic of my set up


_Modified by SUPERCHARGED-JETTA at 1:33 PM 11-22-2007_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: my charger set up! (DeckManDubs)*

how's that setup working out for you deck??? i followed your build this guy does nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: my charger set up! (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
is this setup yours?
that belt is insane, i dont think you will eveer have problems with slippage. how did you manage to get those pulleys to work and where from??

he fabricated that entire set-up and made the pulleys i believe...


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: my charger set up! (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
he fabricated that entire set-up and made the pulleys i believe...

wow...
i would love to get my hands on a belt/pulley setup like that.
looks like that thing would never slip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sweep'n'streets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweep’n’streets* »_

















Looks like an equal length pulsed exhaust manifold. Cool, I'd love to know if a turbo is under there.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: my charger set up! (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
wow...
i would love to get my hands on a belt/pulley setup like that.
looks like that thing would never slip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i believe they are going to be producing those kits for sale already, or very soon. verdict motorsports....


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: my charger set up! (92g60gti)*

So far 17,500 miles on the setup this year. Absolutly no slip what so ever. Working on a few other style setups including some high boost stuff for you power hungry guys. On my test car I will be bumping it to 15psi with 256's, air/water and a short runner with standalone. At 8.5psi its crazy as you see it every single time, unlike cars running a serpentine belt where it never seems to be consistant with the belt slip. 
http://s24.photobucket.com/alb...g.flv
http://s24.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv


_Modified by DeckManDubs at 12:54 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: my charger set up! (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_So far 17,500 miles on the setup this year. Absolutly no slip what so ever. Working on a few other style setups including some high boost stuff for you power hungry guys. On my test car I will be bumping it to 15psi with 256's, air/water and a short runner with standalone. At 8.5psi its crazy as you see it every single time, unlike cars running a serpentine belt where it never seems to be consistant with the belt slip. 
http://s24.photobucket.com/alb...g.flv
http://s24.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv

_Modified by DeckManDubs at 12:54 PM 11-23-2007_

so why are you going with standalone??? C2 will be just fine but if you got money to blow...and V9 arent that great for high boost. 
so when do we get to see the V1/2 set-up?? high boost fo them is doable and would be great. someone said NOV/DEC time....haha
also, with the V1/2 set up...will you also make it work with non p/s cars???


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: my charger set up! (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*









yep, there is more than one in that bay


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: my charger set up! (VRClownCar)*

MORE THAN ONE!!!!!








Show us more.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: my charger set up! (VRClownCar)*

yes please i would like to see and know more also! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: my charger set up! (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_So far 17,500 miles on the setup this year. Absolutly no slip what so ever. Working on a few other style setups including some high boost stuff for you power hungry guys. On my test car I will be bumping it to 15psi with 256's, air/water and a short runner with standalone. At 8.5psi its crazy as you see it every single time, unlike cars running a serpentine belt where it never seems to be consistant with the belt slip. 
http://s24.photobucket.com/alb...g.flv
http://s24.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv

_Modified by DeckManDubs at 12:54 PM 11-23-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awsome man keep us posted....love this product.....no 268 test car??


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: my charger set up! (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awsome man keep us posted....love this product.....no 268 test car??









soon enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Only12V (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: my charger set up! (DeckManDubs)*


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (magics5rip)*

dud the first post shows the car is supercharged


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_dud the first post shows the car is supercharged

read the rest of the thread... there is speculation on twin-charging...
-Nate


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (g60_c)*


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Norwegian-VR6)*

lets keep this one going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: my charger set up! (punk rock kiel)*


































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

the intake on the orange car looks pretty decent. any more pics of that?

Just curious, whats everyone running for CR ratios? 
10:1
9:1
8.5:1
???


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_the intake on the orange car looks pretty decent. any more pics of that?

Just curious, whats everyone running for CR ratios? 
10:1
9:1
8.5:1
???

im running mine on 10.5:1


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

Only other one I got.








As for Comp. How many lbs are you running? I'd leave stock comp up to 13lbs anything else I'd knock it down.


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

capable of 13-15lbs, but having timing issues after seeing 6+ w/ my 10.5:1


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

Ditch that mk4 gasket.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*

my CR is what it is because of my pistons.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: my charger set up! (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

bring it back up lets get some videos up in here too


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

fixed my tuning issue w/ help from Jeff @ C2. Swapped my MAF and now I'm making real boost again. 
Pics & vids next week.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

sweet dude, V1 setup right? look forward to vids


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Suprised this isn't in here yet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksN_MAyJIkM
most people have probably already seen it, but it is nice.


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweep’n’streets* »_sweet dude, V1 setup right? look forward to vids

yeah, V1, C2 30#, Custom Cogged Pulley setup capable of 13#, Easily saw 10 tonight after the MAF swap. Of corse now its gonna snow here & I will be away in Cali for a week in the sun dreamin of my now boostable rado back in NYC.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

haha yeah but think, you'll be in the sun on the beach while were plowing away a foot of snow


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*

Moar plz.


----------



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*

Not really nasty, but it gets me from point A to point B quicker than stock:








Polished V9 VFE stg. 2 kit, A/C and SAI deleted


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: my charger set up! (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERCHARGED-JETTA* »_
Here is a pic of my set up

_Modified by SUPERCHARGED-JETTA at 1:33 PM 11-22-2007_

dude that is quite an impressive set-up. 350+ whp on a supercharged distributor motor








wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im suprised the eip turbo chip works so well with you set-up. what is A/F lookin like?


----------



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: my charger set up! (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_
dude that is quite an impressive set-up. 350+ whp on a supercharged distributor motor








wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im suprised the eip turbo chip works so well with you set-up. what is A/F lookin like?


Whats up man? Have you made any decisions on a new ride yet?


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (farfromugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *farfromugen* »_Not really nasty, but it gets me from point A to point B quicker than stock:
Polished V9 VFE stg. 2 kit, A/C and SAI deleted









im be joining you soon buddy







im goin to pick up the mkiv vrsc this sat.


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

nothing really special but ive got a blower


----------



## GINCH (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*

Nothing crazy either. Just a stage 3 VF!!!








And a stupid little vid.....

Cheers
Derek


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (GINCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GINCH* »_Nothing crazy either. Just a stage 3 VF!!!








Cheers
Derek

you're running a side mount?


----------



## GINCH (Sep 26, 2000)

Yup!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (GINCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GINCH* »_Yup!

how are you liking that?
number increases before and after?


----------



## GINCH (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (eurobred)*

Well I went from a non intercooled stage one to an intercooled stage 3 so yeah of course the power was better. My buddy chose not to intercool his VF stage 3 and did notice that the car didn't run as well as mine in the heat. Having said that, although it is slightly more effective, the design of the side mount from VF isn't great. I'd like to do a front mount this summer.
Derek


----------



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (GINCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GINCH* »_Well I went from a non intercooled stage one to an intercooled stage 3 so yeah of course the power was better. My buddy chose not to intercool his VF stage 3 and did notice that the car didn't run as well as mine in the heat. Having said that, although it is slightly more effective, the design of the side mount from VF isn't great. I'd like to do a front mount this summer.
Derek

Now ya got me thinking about a stage 3







Stg 2 to stg 3 is side mount ic, piping, and software...right?


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (farfromugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *farfromugen* »_
Now ya got me thinking about a stage 3







Stg 2 to stg 3 is side mount ic, piping, and software...right?

I believe stage 3 also comes with a smaller pulley!!


----------



## ixmxm (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (hogis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogis* »_
I believe stage 3 also comes with a smaller pulley!!

yes smaller pulley, fuel pump, software, piping and sidemount possibly a new belt too dont remember though. .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ixmxm (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (GINCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GINCH* »_

Cheers
Derek

are you running the aluminum BPV that came with the kit?
yours sounds loud and puts off a whistle almost like a BOV.. mine is quiet and when i _can_ hear it its more like a small whoosh.. i'm only stage 2 though


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (hogis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogis* »_
I believe stage 3 also comes with a smaller pulley!!

Correct. 2.25" pulley and single idler. I see just over 11.5psi w/ no intercooler. I think VF stage 3 sees ~10psi b/c of the intercooler.
GINCH What psi do you see at 7k and have you dyno'd?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Gaets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaets* »_nothing really special but ive got a blower

















The Z-Engineering ZR2 charger is so sweet. I really miss mine sometimes. Why could't I just be happy with the ZR2.
OHH,no I needed to go turbo, and blow my Peloquin gearbox to piece's... 20 PSI on a VR6 is another world compared to the 9 psi the ZR2 was. But the reability is another world. I guess the same is with a 9 psi Turbo kit. But if you can live with 9 - 10 psi.. Go Supercharged.
Thing is, that I and I guess alot off other Vortex user have seen, is that more wants even more. And alot off "us" have gone turbo. Stay Supercharged if 6-9 psi is cool. Trust me. Things will break. Like expencive things.


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
The Z-Engineering ZR2 charger is so sweet. I really miss mine sometimes. Why could't I just be happy with the ZR2.
OHH,no I needed to go turbo, and blow my Peloquin gearbox to piece's... 20 PSI on a VR6 is another world compared to the 9 psi the ZR2 was. But the reability is another world. I guess the same is with a 9 psi Turbo kit. But if you can live with 9 - 10 psi.. Go Supercharged.
Thing is, that I and I guess alot off other Vortex user have seen, is that more wants even more. And alot off "us" have gone turbo. Stay Supercharged if 6-9 psi is cool. Trust me. Things will break. Like expencive things.









Find me a ZR-2 in Europe.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
The Z-Engineering ZR2 charger is so sweet. I really miss mine sometimes. Why could't I just be happy with the ZR2.
OHH,no I needed to go turbo, and blow my Peloquin gearbox to piece's... 20 PSI on a VR6 is another world compared to the 9 psi the ZR2 was. But the reability is another world. I guess the same is with a 9 psi Turbo kit. But if you can live with 9 - 10 psi.. Go Supercharged.
Thing is, that I and I guess alot off other Vortex user have seen, is that more wants even more. And alot off "us" have gone turbo. Stay Supercharged if 6-9 psi is cool. Trust me. Things will break. Like expencive things.









Good advice. A main reason I chose SC over turbo. They don't break anything and believe it or not b/c they are harder to upgrade. If I had went Turbo my car would be broken by now b/c of the torque and me turning up boost. ~280whp isn't hard w/ a SC and seriously the car is fast enough for the street. Unless you drag race w/ slicks where are you putting down 400wtq legally in a FWD car on the street? You aren't.


----------



## GINCH (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Correct. 2.25" pulley and single idler. I see just over 11.5psi w/ no intercooler. I think VF stage 3 sees ~10psi b/c of the intercooler.
GINCH What psi do you see at 7k and have you dyno'd?

I see 9.5-10psi at 7K. Haven't dynod the car yet though. My buddy also has a stage 3 VF kit and his Bypass valve is nowhere as loud as mine. Not sure why though!
Derek


----------



## ixmxm (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (GINCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GINCH* »_
I see 9.5-10psi at 7K. Haven't dynod the car yet though. My buddy also has a stage 3 VF kit and his Bypass valve is nowhere as loud as mine. Not sure why though!
Derek

but its the aluminum bosch one from VF though?
does it connect at the same locations as stage 1 and 2?


----------



## GINCH (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (ixmxm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ixmxm* »_
but its the aluminum bosch one from VF though?
does it connect at the same locations as stage 1 and 2?


Yeah its the bosch one through VF and yes it connects at the exact same location!


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (GINCH)*

Stage 2 also comes w/ the polished aluminum bypass valve. 9.5-10psi sounds about right. So ~1.5 psi of boost drop from the IC and piping. I decided to go with Meth injection due to the boost drop and the space issue of an IC on a Corrado. IC is nice though. Bolt it on and forget about it.


----------



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (hogis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogis* »_
I believe stage 3 also comes with a smaller pulley!!

yeah...how silly of me







Honestly I'd almost rather take slc92's approach and run meth and forget the side mount. What does the idler look like that comes with the stg. 3? I have the idler where the a/c used to be


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (farfromugen)*


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (farfromugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *farfromugen* »_
yeah...how silly of me







Honestly I'd almost rather take slc92's approach and run meth and forget the side mount. What does the idler look like that comes with the stg. 3? I have the idler where the a/c used to be









I'll try and snap a pic. The bracket bolts to the front of the alt. You can't run the idler and A/C idler at the same time. I just deleted A/C and I'm just going to run a shorter belt w/ no A/C idler. Plenty of allmotor guys have done this. It will decrease belt wrap on the alt. and p.s pump some so we'll see if there are any issues.
farfromugen- I'm not sure if VF will sell the stage 3 w/ out the IC since they make a complete kit for your car. I guess you could ask them. FMIC would be more maintenance free where the Meth you have to tune it, add meth, and there are parts that can fail. Properly tuned I think you can make more power w/ meth since we can't increase boost to make up for what's lost by the IC.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (slc92)*

not too badass but it makes a point against higher hp cars. 286whp and 255wtq running lean at the top end. since the dyno ive added an inline fuel pump, 2.9 manifold clone, porter lower manifold, and ported exhaust manifolds. will dyno again in the spring.
heres a few quick pics, you can see the methanol line and where it injects. dyno sheet in my sig:
























and two videos. dyno at waterfest which got me 225whp and 440wtq














and then a video of it running 15min after i got it together, sorry for the cell phone ringing towards the end:


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*

Wow those are excellent numbers. How many lbs are you running?


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*

has anyone broke 300whp yet? with out going to crazy????


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (631 Corrado)*

V1's sound dreamy


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*

deckman got any updates for us???


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_deckman got any updates for us???

Hmmm, other than the car is sitting in my garage and I am collecting parts right now, I do have some teaser pics.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grits ’n gravy* »_Wow those are excellent numbers. How many lbs are you running?

my autometer gauge shows 14...a 3bar sensor which was used on the dyno showed just under 12. 
about the 300whp, im going for that this spring. since i ran lean, im hoping i could make close to or be at 300whp unintercooled...i hope
nice setup deckman. should turn some impressive numbers when all is said and done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*

Great #'s -THROTTLE-


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Great #'s -THROTTLE-









my 225whp and 440wtq?








i am very happy with my REAL numbers though


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Deckmandubs
What were your numbers?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*

229.6whp, and 198wtq on EPL's Mustang








Stage II VRT's normaly run about 240-245whp on that dyno, KTR Performance I dyno'd at 219whp w/ 8psi. I have yet to dyno on a Dynojet. 


_Modified by DeckManDubs at 9:06 AM 1-21-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Not bad. I don't know how that compares to a dynojet. Power looks about right especially since that's at 6500. Probably would have made 5 more at 7k. Cams and a test pipe would help you alot but I wouldn't do it unless you plan on buying C2 software. Oh, and get those heavy a** 17's off of there for dyno runs!








Do you plan to keep modding or staying put?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Not bad. I don't know how that compares to a dynojet. Power looks about right especially since that's at 6500. Probably would have made 5 more at 7k. Cams and a test pipe would help you alot but I wouldn't do it unless you plan on buying C2 software. Oh, and get those heavy a** 17's off of there for dyno runs!








Do you plan to keep modding or staying put?

256's, BVH, TT down pipe w/ported exhaust manifolds, a/w ic, 3" exhaust with test pipe and 2 Borla's, 12psi pulley, short runner, and most likely C2 software. Once I finish this summer I will dyno on EPL's Mustang, then I will also dyno on a Dynojet to have some comparison #'s. And yes a lighter set of rims will help I will most likely go back to 16's and get some BBS's or OZ's.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*








I see you aren't playing around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll go Meth this year. Next year is prob. 3" exhaust and maybe some 268's.
Thinkin we should both be around 300whp. Have you considered Meth instead of the SRI and AWIC? Couple things I considered. First is price. Second is boost drop. The V9 is pretty boost limited as you know. Third is fueling. C2 #30 chip and inj. are def. good to ~280whp. With your planned mods you may risk maxxing something out. The meth provides some extra fuel should you need it.
I think JETTSET put down around 300whp w/ basically the setup you are planning but with bigger inj. and some sort of custom tune/tweak.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_







I see you aren't playing around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll go Meth this year. Next year is prob. 3" exhaust and maybe some 268's.
Thinkin we should both be around 300whp. Have you considered Meth instead of the SRI and AWIC? Couple things I considered. First is price. Second is boost drop. The V9 is pretty boost limited as you know. Third is fueling. C2 #30 chip and inj. are def. good to ~280whp. With your planned mods you may risk maxxing something out. The meth provides some extra fuel should you need it.
I think JETTSET put down around 300whp w/ basically the setup you are planning but with bigger inj. and some sort of custom tune/tweak.

I had looked into a water meth setup, however I was offered the A/W for dirt cheap, so I could not pass it up. The boost drop is not realy a worry. If I run out of fueling I will go with a custom tune or standalone. The airflow #'s that I am looking to get to will be around 700-750cfm's. I plan on running the car autoX, HPDE days and the 1/4 mile, as well it being sound enough to drive coast to coast without any issues.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Good luck w/ it. My goals as well. HPDE, 1/4, and still very streetable. You'll love the added power when you add some of those mods. I went from 237 to 274whp and it's a totally different car up top.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

good plan, and youve got the setup for it. id just like to get into the 12's this spring, see if i can lay down 300whp with my basic setup, and ill decide what to do from there, if anything at all.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*

You've got the power if you pull some weight(spare, seats, low gas) and can 60' it. You'll most likely have to pull a sub 2.0 60' though. Practice, suspension, LSD, and BFG's or slicks are your friends. Gearing plays a part as well. My 3.65 is starting to help me. You may just be shifting into 4th w/ the 3.38.


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (slc92)*

here is older pic of mine....


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (BlueMk3VR6)*

Man, my supercharger is boring now...








Some amazing work in this thread.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Some amazing work in this thread.
Indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Man, my supercharger is boring now...








Some amazing work in this thread.

ehh not really. i dont see a 24v in here. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (EuroSpec GTI vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroSpec GTI vr6* »_
ehh not really. i dont see a 24v in here. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Lol...not really nasty.
















Besides the VGi...I've got some Schrick 260/264 cams too.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*

Nothing "Nasty" , but it is a 24v


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

where can i get the air to water intercooler that is after the charger in audi tt dual charger set up picture , or better yet who makes this style. im cramped for space in my engine bay and this is exactly what ive been looking for.


_Modified by vwmaniac16vr6 at 6:49 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwmaniac16vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmaniac16vr6* »_
where can i get the air to water intercooler that is after the charger in audi tt dual charger set up picture , or better yet who makes this style. im cramped for space in my engine bay and this is exactly what ive been looking for.

_Modified by vwmaniac16vr6 at 6:26 PM 1-21-2008_

PWR makes them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyDean (Aug 27, 2005)

anyone wanna buy one? check my sig brand new.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

im in the middle of a full rebuild on my set up.
should be pretty trick once im done...will post pics once shes whistlin again


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Heres a pic of my set-up


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (viciousvento)*

Thats sweet. nice work!


----------



## billiethebutcher (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (EuroSpec GTI vr6)*

hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (billiethebutcher)*

sooo deck when are you gonna push 20psi


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_sooo deck when are you gonna push 20psi










Won't happen. V1, V2, and V9 are all spinning at absolute max by 15psi or lower on a 12V VR6.If you spin the charger that fast I don't think it would last very long.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Won't happen. V1, V2, and V9 are all spinning at absolute max by 15psi or lower on a 12V VR6.If you spin the charger that fast I don't think it would last very long.

Thats right. Max would be around "14psi" for a V9 and still waiting on some #'s off gtimagic's car for a V1. Smallest pulley for a cogged setup would be a 20 tooth pulley and that would spin a V9 to about 62,000 rpms ~ 800 cfms. The key to more power is in a BVH, Cams, IC and exhaust to make sure that everything is up to the air flow levels. Max I expect to see will be around 12psi on my car this year (22 tooth pulley)


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
Thats right. Max would be around "14psi" for a V9 and still waiting on some #'s off gtimagic's car for a V1. Smallest pulley for a cogged setup would be a 20 tooth pulley and that would spin a V9 to about 62,000 rpms ~ 800 cfms. The key to more power is in a BVH, Cams, IC and exhaust to make sure that everything is up to the air flow levels. Max I expect to see will be around 12psi on my car this year (22 tooth pulley)


That is why i am switching to a V7 from my V2


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

I am working on it. But its just not 100% right yet. Seems to still stumble under full boost after about 8spi. Its not consistent either. Send the VAG COM datalogging off to Jeff buthavent heard back in awhile.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Won't happen. V1, V2, and V9 are all spinning at absolute max by 15psi or lower on a 12V VR6.If you spin the charger that fast I don't think it would last very long.

The V1 T-trim is good to 26 psi or 55K RPM's, unlike the V1 S and SC trim. step up and make some real numbers.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
read the rest of the thread... there is speculation on twin-charging...
-Nate

I know it's been a while since anyone posted about this engine, but oh well. Luckily I saved pics when this engine was first posted. No turbo, but the engine is attached to a Syncro trans.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

what he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
The V1 T-trim is good to 26 psi or 55K RPM's, unlike the V1 S and SC trim. step up and make some real numbers.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (84_GLI_coupe)*

finally more pics of this motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (sweep'n'streets)*

old car/setup


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

check my thread in my sig. 3.0 vr6 with TT264/260 cams, V2 c2 blower. Turn 2 prototype header, 10:5 to 1 compression. Have the CAd drawings for a cogged set up. Going for 18-20 psi (which the V2 will do on a VR6 with no slip.) using WAI. tuning will be either Javad @ 034efi or GIAC. Was gonna use the VWMS intake, But I might make a short runner instead.
350+ HP in a syncro 4 door vr6 golf.
Build has been delayed for ever, but I am bringing the car out to CA in April, so it will ne done by summer.


_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 8:13 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: my charger set up! (punk rock kiel)*

does anyone have ANY info/links regarding this:


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: my charger set up! (BADCLOWN)*

I think I've got a couple more pics that haven't been posted yet. Other than that, I snagged them years ago so I can't even remember any details.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: my charger set up! (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_I think I've got a couple more pics that haven't been posted yet. Other than that, I snagged them years ago so I can't even remember any details.










disheartening........would love to see some specs/build pics


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (BADCLOWN)*

that is a very slick looking engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (4G63Turbo)*


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (DeckManDubs)*

i spy cogged set up


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_i spy cogged set up 

Gotta ask this. What's the thinking behind a cogged setup for a V9? I spin the charger at 60K rpm, it's efficient max, w/ a 2.25" pulley and get no belt slip w/ VF's idler. I'm not downing it. I just don't understand what the purpose is. You can already spin a V9 to it's max w/out slipping.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Gotta ask this. What's the thinking behind a cogged setup for a V9? I spin the charger at 60K rpm, it's efficient max, w/ a 2.25" pulley and get no belt slip w/ VF's idler. I'm not downing it. I just don't understand what the purpose is. You can already spin a V9 to it's max w/out slipping.

I have discovered slip is generated at different points with a serpentine belt setup. Sudden accelerations from down shifts or take offs can normally cause the belt to slip as it has to transmit the power from the engine to the charger and in doing so it will cause the belt to slip some times on the supercharger as the charger requires its rotational mass to now suddenly spin much faster ( 5th - 3rd down shifts ) This can almost feel like *turbo lag* This is had to remove completely and a cog pulley setup will remove this but at a cost of the shock to the charger shaft and gears ( this is where the HD units come into play) 
The slip can also be seen on the dyno sheets. Typically you will notice that the HP curve is not as smooth as a NA engine like it should be. This is happening as the pressure in the intake manifold builds it acts on the charger causing it stop its increasing impeller speed and thus you have the belt slipping on the charger pulley until the force of friction overcomes. As the belt heats up it will grab onto the pulley and continue its climb in the rpm range until it reaches another point of resistance. Typically this is seen the most when the belt has not been tightened enough. However I noted that with the belt tightened to where it was more than the stock tensioner kept it to, that at high rpms that it was still hard to see max boost every single time I hit red line. 
Your dyno run *Notice the jittery line for the whp and wtq*
I have typically seen this when the car is not strapped down on the dyno firmly enough that the wheel spin can cause these spikes and dips or when a supercharger is slipping. 








Mine *Notice the smooth whp and wtq* This provides a smooth delivery of power.








If you want you are more than welcome to take my car out for a rip to compare the setups.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
Your dyno run *Notice the jittery line for the whp and wtq*
I have typically seen this when the car is not strapped down on the dyno firmly enough that the wheel spin can cause these spikes and dips or when a supercharger is slipping. 
Mine *Notice the smooth whp and wtq* This provides a smooth delivery of power.


Smoothing of dyno results?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Smoothing of dyno results?

Interesting. I did notice the jagged lines of my dyno but I will say that boost climbs steadily to redline with no noticeable or audible belt slip. My power also keeps climbing to 7k. I'll have to ask NGP's opinion of the jagged lines. Either way there is no real world consequence if in fact there is some minimal slip. 
Here is Jettsets dyno. Same charger, same idler, same pulley. No jagged lines. That has me thinking dyno smoothing or wheelspin on the dyno.
I may dyno on a different dynojet for comparison. Thanks for the offer on the test drive. If you were closer I would like to drive it. However, I'm making 48 more whp and 42 more wtq so I have a feeling of which car I would prefer



















_Modified by slc92 at 7:24 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (slc92)*

Well, let me put some cams and my c2 chip in and then I will get to the dyno again to get some numbers to compare to yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Smoothing of dyno results?

I'll talk to EPL and find out. 


_Modified by DeckManDubs at 11:12 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Well, let me put some cams and my c2 chip in and then I will get to the dyno again to get some numbers to compare to yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll talk to EPL and find out. 

_Modified by DeckManDubs at 11:12 PM 2-17-2008_

Absolutely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What cam? The DSR 256's are working great but I think 268's match the 4-7k powerband of the charger better. Eventually I'll be DRC 268's, HD valve springs, and 7600rpm rev limit. I'm wondering how the charger will react to that rpm as far as boost/belt slip etc. At that rpm it will be spinning @65K it's absolute max.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Well, let me put some cams and my c2 chip in and then I will get to the dyno again to get some numbers to compare to yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

maybe V1 T Trim which will push 26 Psi?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
maybe V1 T Trim which will push 26 Psi?

Not on a 12V VR6. Max boost #'s are irrelevant. That charger is at max rpm(55K) w/ a 2.5in pulley at 7200rpm. I'm guessing 15psi just like the other V1's.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
maybe V1 T Trim which will push 26 Psi?

The way to get power out of these setups is head work and exhaust work, not trying to make a poorly flowing flow more by boost levels. Its about the CFM's. Flow-benching a VR6 head will give you an idea of max efficiancy of the cyl head.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_I'll talk to EPL and find out. 

You don't have to, just look above at Chris Tapp's dyno (another mustang like yours) and click on my sig to see what a Dynojet looks like. You can smooth any result on a Mustang dyno.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (18T_BT)*

getting this one back up there . . did anyone see the new product from Vortech. they just release their V-3 supercharger. not much info on it yet but its self contained (no oil lines) looks to be very similar to the V-1 and V-2 units. here is what they have for info on the site so far 
Vortech announces availability of the new V-3 supercharger featuring an internally lubricated transmission. This design allows for supercharger installation and operation without oil lines. V-3 Systems are available for 5.0 and 4.6 Mustangs, C6 and ZO6 Corvettes.
Quality Features
*This design allows for supercharger installation and operation without oil lines
*Helical gear design with 3.6:1 step-up
The V-3 supercharger can be installed into any existing Vortech V-1, V-2, V-4 or V-7 bracketry
*Includes remote fluid drain hose (attached to supercharger) that allows for simple fluid changes without removing the supercharger from the vehicle
*A ventilated gear case assembly eliminates any potential internal pressure issues that are currently associated with non-vented competitive designs
*Integrated gear case baffling for proper oil control
*Simple oil slinger design does not require separate shaft or bearing set. This provides proper fluid delivery to gears and bearings
Superchargers are factory pre-filled with our special synthetic fluid. With these complete systems, three 4 oz. bottles are included for future fluid changes
Integrated dipstick for simple fluid checks


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (VRClownCar)*

very interesting


----------



## Masta Flash (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (newcreation)*

Nothing speacial.... VF Stage 3 w/ a FMIC








I didnt like how the front mount turned out...the FMIC is way to big to fit right ... Going to be moving the rad back a little so I can run a smaller FMIC and not cut up the bumper.









_Modified by Masta Flash at 4:04 PM 3-22-2008_


_Modified by Masta Flash at 4:04 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

custom cogged pulleys are in working great yielding a consistent 13lbs w/o slip or belt wear. 
Currently working w a tuner for a custom tune/chip. Dyno results to be announced w/ pics/vids when completed.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

my stage 2 kit is sitting in my room just waiting


----------



## VR64ANT (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (mk4vrjtta)*

I like this topic. Most talk these days is about turbos and its nice to know people out there still appreciate a supercharged VR. Mine is nothing fancy. Just a stage 2 vf kit with dsr 256 cams. Like most people running VF software I lean out a bit up top. Still not sure what Im going to do about it.


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR64ANT)*

My "Ex"


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (FerVR6)*

/\ more details about your setup please.


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_/\ more details about your setup please.

# SC Eaton Blower M90 at 9psi
# CatCams 256º
# C2 Motorsports Stage I
# Inyectors 30lb
# MAF 4"
# 8mm MSD wires
# MSD coils
# NGK Iridium BKR7EIX-11
# Headers 
# Neuspeed Catback
# VF-Engineering Stage III
# WAInjection Snowperformance
# K&N intake


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (FerVR6)*

More setups please.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*

more more more


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll post more details tomorrow. Nothing too nasty but the numbers are good. 
Corrado VR6 (258BA) COILPACK, OBD1, 
Autotech 262's & HD V. springs
MK4 Headgasket
Nspd. gen 1 60mm catback
NGK BKR6E gapped @ .024
C2 SC'er bracket & adapted OBD2 piping w/ V1 Vortech
Decker Machine Works custom cogged pulleys (w/ AC & PS)
15# DMM Pulley
Bosch 30# Inj.
Bosch 044 w/ USRT relay kit
C2 custom tune

OEM TB, Intake mani, Exh. mani, DP & Cat.
15# @ 6900rpm, 312whp


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_I'll post more details tomorrow. Nothing too nasty but the numbers are good. 
Corrado VR6 (258BA) COILPACK, OBD1, 
Autotech 262's & HD V. springs
MK4 Headgasket
Nspd. gen 1 60mm catback
NGK BKR6E gapped @ .024
C2 SC'er bracket & adapted OBD2 piping w/ V1 Vortech
Decker Machine Works custom cogged pulleys (w/ AC & PS)
15# DMM Pulley
Bosch 30# Inj.
Bosch 044 w/ USRT relay kit
C2 custom tune

OEM TB, Intake mani, Exh. mani, DP & Cat.
15# @ 6900rpm, 312whp

nice numbers for sure . . but I was under the impression that 15# of boost and the mk4 head gasket weren't friends


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks man.
well its debatable if the MK4 gasket even raises the CR. Some say it doesnt because you have to acct. for the crushing of the OE fiber gasket. IDK ? 
Either way the metal is superior to fiber. I am using stock stretch bolts on a healthy engine.
I was a bit worried myself, but it worked out in the custom tune. 
The injectors are maxed out but I still show a few points of insurance near redline. 
I drive my car, but not stupidly. I wouldnt say she gets beat on at all. 
I honestly probably wont take her past 6500rpm and usual pulls to 6200ish will be the norm. 
Since the boost is gradual I probably only make 13# near 6300. This is fine for me. I'll leave a few ponies in the stable & play it safe. 
Hot days, multiple pulls, etc will be highly cautioned. A straight water injection may happen sometime in the future. No IC for my C. Adding meth will alter the tune. Straight atomized water will just cool the combustion and steam clean everything else








I am heading up w/ vaporado in a few to get her. 
Now only if that damm gtimagic listened to me all along LOL










_Modified by CorradoMagic at 10:31 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re:*

Here is my setup:










_Modified by b5vwc at 3:46 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Re: (b5vwc)*

wow, thats an awesome setup. nice numbers too!
update of mine. not the best pic, but a before and after:








now:


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (b5vwc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5vwc* »_Here is my setup:

Nice setup! I was wondering when someone would find a way to put a rotrex on a VR6. What other setups did you look at and why did you go with Rotrex? How have you liked it?
Here's a very old pic of my setup:








The engine is all stock except for the blower, which is a Z-engineering ZR3 setup.


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
Nice setup! I was wondering when someone would find a way to put a rotrex on a VR6. What other setups did you look at and why did you go with Rotrex? How have you liked it?



Yeah the rotrex bracket is available from r-tech in denmark or storm developments in england
I did have a Vortech V9 at 13 psi with the schimmel setup but it just wasnt happenin with belt slip and lack of decent torque
The Rotrex c30-94 is another level hits 17psi so i get 402hp 330lbft these are engine numbers not sure what that is at the wheels guessing 340-345whp
The Rotrex is smaller and quieter but sounds evil when boosting starts low down and rips through from 10psi to 17psi in a flash


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (b5vwc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5vwc* »_

Yeah the rotrex bracket is available from r-tech in denmark or storm developments in england
I did have a Vortech V9 at 13 psi with the schimmel setup but it just wasnt happenin with belt slip and lack of decent torque
The Rotrex c30-94 is another level hits 17psi so i get 402hp 330lbft these are engine numbers not sure what that is at the wheels guessing 340-345whp
The Rotrex is smaller and quieter but sounds evil when boosting starts low down and rips through from 10psi to 17psi in a flash

I've heard of the Vortech units being a bit problematic for more than a couple of people. They definitely do not seem like high boost applications very well. But I'm shocked that only the BMW guys seem to use the Rotrex chargers to any great degree in the US. I like the idea of the self-contained lubrication, which is why I went with the Z charger I have. Did the rotrex unit cost more than the Vortech? This is the only reason I could see for why they aren't used more in the US. 
I have to say though, those power numbers you are putting out are quite impressive for a s/c setup! Do you have any engine work done to the car, or is it just a different intake manifold, intercooler, cams? Also, what sort of engine management are you using?


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
I've heard of the Vortech units being a bit problematic for more than a couple of people. They definitely do not seem like high boost applications very well. But I'm shocked that only the BMW guys seem to use the Rotrex chargers to any great degree in the US. I like the idea of the self-contained lubrication, which is why I went with the Z charger I have. Did the rotrex unit cost more than the Vortech? This is the only reason I could see for why they aren't used more in the US. 
I have to say though, those power numbers you are putting out are quite impressive for a s/c setup! Do you have any engine work done to the car, or is it just a different intake manifold, intercooler, cams? Also, what sort of engine management are you using? 


yeah the rotrex self-contained lubrication is good and with high boost an oil cooler is hooked up too - which is small and easy to mount even with the chargecooler pre-rad in there too
your looking at £1633+taxes but i know the dollar isnt good against the pound for you guys now
engine work: schimmel 263 cams, 9:1 compression with a schimmel spacer only other engine work is arp head/rod bolts... exhaust is a 2,25" and its stock ecu with a custom map (can still improve flow and make more)
im using delphi 440cc fuel injectors, walbro fuel pump and weber fuel regulator
also have 95mm maf housing and forge split-r dv
transmission is 3.68 final drive and dropped in a peloquin diff


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

TTT 
Too good to die!


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
Here's a very old pic of my setup:








The engine is all stock except for the blower, which is a Z-engineering ZR3 setup. 

How'd you score that peice??


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

any more SC dynos out there? 
page 6 says we need gossip


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grits ’n gravy* »_
How'd you score that peice??

This was a "prototype" charger for Z-Engineering/VFE a number of years ago before they went with Vortech chargers. One of the corrado forum guys was running it and decided to sell it. I snapped it up. It was overhauled and received a smaller pulley courtesy of Z-engineering. It's been a good unit.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (6cylVWguy)*

i bet it sounds absolutely ridiculous, needs videos


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: (sweep'n'streets)*

Yes, videos pleaseeeee.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_any more SC dynos out there? 
page 6 says we need gossip









"Gossip" is what you want? "Gossip" you will have...


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

somehow this looks very familiar to me...


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grits ’n gravy* »_Yes, videos pleaseeeee.

Unfortunately, I don't have any videos, but I can tell you that it's very quiet. There's certainly very little drama going on under the hood as far as sound. If you didn't know what a s/c sounded like, you would be hard pressed to know that I had one, unless you listened carefully. It's got the typical vortech sq sound at a steady 1500 rpms, but I generally can't hear it at higher engine speeds.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (6cylVWguy)*

this thread has been awesome...


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
"Gossip" is what you want? "Gossip" you will have...


Did you at least over size the crank pulley?
Here's some more, picture from last year.










_Modified by SilverTrek12v at 8:14 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (SilverTrek12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTrek12v* »_
Did you at least over size the crank pulley?


what is the original crank pulley size?
thanks


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_getting this one back up there . . did anyone see the new product from Vortech. they just release their V-3 supercharger. not much info on it yet but its self contained (no oil lines) looks to be very similar to the V-1 and V-2 units. here is what they have for info on the site so far 
Vortech announces availability of the new V-3 supercharger featuring an internally lubricated transmission. This design allows for supercharger installation and operation without oil lines. V-3 Systems are available for 5.0 and 4.6 Mustangs, C6 and ZO6 Corvettes.
Quality Features
*This design allows for supercharger installation and operation without oil lines
*Helical gear design with 3.6:1 step-up
The V-3 supercharger can be installed into any existing Vortech V-1, V-2, V-4 or V-7 bracketry
*Includes remote fluid drain hose (attached to supercharger) that allows for simple fluid changes without removing the supercharger from the vehicle
*A ventilated gear case assembly eliminates any potential internal pressure issues that are currently associated with non-vented competitive designs
*Integrated gear case baffling for proper oil control
*Simple oil slinger design does not require separate shaft or bearing set. This provides proper fluid delivery to gears and bearings
Superchargers are factory pre-filled with our special synthetic fluid. With these complete systems, three 4 oz. bottles are included for future fluid changes
Integrated dipstick for simple fluid checks









I saw these at bimmer fest.. They looked really nice as shown in the picture. I asked the vf sales rep. if it would fit in a vw (corrado). He laughed.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Lanceevox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_
I saw these at bimmer fest.. They looked really nice as shown in the picture. I asked the vf sales rep. if it would fit in a vw (corrado). He laughed.
















VF laughs at a lot of people







I once sent them an e-mail asking about prochargers, and their exact response was, and I quote, "you must be joking, ha ha ha". not the most professional response I've ever heard, and exactly why I refuse to buy anything from them. 
as for the v3 size wise yes, it would fit (basically a self contained v1/v2), but I don't think you could use the C2/AMS/Eurotech brackets because the gear housing has to sit at a certain angle for the internal oiling system to work correctly. I talked to the guys at Vortech about it.


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (VRClownCar)*

Back up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Grits 'n gravy)*









The sequel to "gossip"









Specs: V9 F-Trim / Cogged Pulleys / 8.6psi / Giac S/W
Dyno #'s sometime next week.


_Modified by MeCarTay at 1:08 AM 6-12-2008_


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking good Phil, nice sticker placement on the intake mani. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

Anyone running the TT downpipe? Results, gains, good, bad?
My dp broke and I'm ordering a techtonics peice next week


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_








The sequel to "gossip"









Specs: V9 F-Trim / Cogged Pulleys / 8.6psi / Giac S/W
Dyno #'s sometime next week.

_Modified by MeCarTay at 1:08 AM 6-12-2008_


he he he he.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks guys... see you soon


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (groupracer)*

eh.
i guess i'll bite..








cat 266s
10ish psi
Flipsidecustoms SRI
FMIC
Devils own water inj.
3" exhaust
GM coil pack conversion
7 lb clutchnet flywheel


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_getting this one back up there . . did anyone see the new product from Vortech. they just release their V-3 supercharger. not much info on it yet but its self contained (no oil lines) looks to be very similar to the V-1 and V-2 units. here is what they have for info on the site so far 
Vortech announces availability of the new V-3 supercharger featuring an internally lubricated transmission. This design allows for supercharger installation and operation without oil lines. V-3 Systems are available for 5.0 and 4.6 Mustangs, C6 and ZO6 Corvettes.
Quality Features
*This design allows for supercharger installation and operation without oil lines
*Helical gear design with 3.6:1 step-up
The V-3 supercharger can be installed into any existing Vortech V-1, V-2, V-4 or V-7 bracketry
*Includes remote fluid drain hose (attached to supercharger) that allows for simple fluid changes without removing the supercharger from the vehicle
*A ventilated gear case assembly eliminates any potential internal pressure issues that are currently associated with non-vented competitive designs
*Integrated gear case baffling for proper oil control
*Simple oil slinger design does not require separate shaft or bearing set. This provides proper fluid delivery to gears and bearings
Superchargers are factory pre-filled with our special synthetic fluid. With these complete systems, three 4 oz. bottles are included for future fluid changes
Integrated dipstick for simple fluid checks









Anyone have more info on this ? I have been looking around with no luck.


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_

he he he he.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks guys... see you soon









Well, I got my car Saturday and all I can say is WOW!. This set up really works awesome. Can you say absolutely NO belt slip! I drove it for about an hour Saturday night and yesterday about another 1/2 hour and it is just amazing how it pulls. No dyno numbers yet, but I contacted the guys at EPL tuning in Stratford and we'll be setting up a dyno run very soon, hopefully by Saturday. I'll post them up asap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It may not be "nasty" looking, in fact quite stealthy, but watch out...


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

congrats on the cogged set up. Join the non Slip club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

well, it's not photos, as they're still sitting on my machine @ home... but here's video of driving it








I think it's relatively nasty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCxzK3zYqbg
eaton M90 feeding a 2.0 16V @ 9:1 comp, via a HUGE FMIC
running approx 15ish psi of boost currently.. think i have to fix some leaks..
i'll post some pictures as I have time.
-Nate


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

Yes it is awsome. 
Today's the day... going to EPL this afternoon to get dynoed. I will post up the results as soon as I can... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_Yes it is awsome. 
Today's the day... going to EPL this afternoon to get dynoed. I will post up the results as soon as I can... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


curious to see how this is going to go....


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Boost112)*

NUMBERS god dam it! we wantz numbers!


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_NUMBERS god dam it! we wantz numbers!

Sorry for getting these numbers up so late,so here goes. 
Unfortunately the chart for the run is in PDF format and I don't know how to get it posted here.
First I would like to say the cogged system worked flawlessly. What more can I say about a positive drive system. 
Here's the numbers: 209whp on the graph. Corrected to what i think is 228 hp at the fly wheel. Somewhat short, but there were definite issues. Like two misfires, one at 2800 or so and another smaller one at about 3200 rpm. The engine was also running quite lean. So much so that only one pull was done as there was some concern about attempting another run. So with that said, some things are needed to be done. Nothing here relates back to the cogged system, it is strictly a fueling related issue. I need more fuel








First recourse was to re-gap all the plugs properly and all wires are on tight, just in case. I don't think the coil pack is an issue at all at this point as far as the misfires go. like it was said to me the misfires could be fuel related too.The funny thing is no codes were thrown even though the chart clearly shows the misfires, and I checked with my vag and no codes were thrown.
Second, is a new fuel filter. I don't think its been changed, so out goes the old and in with the new.
I drove it tonight and I was being conservative, I felt that it was pulling quite strong and there was no noticeable hesitation, or any pinging despite the 73 degree temperature and 76% humidity.
well that is it for now. I'll post up again when I get more results from the next dyno run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (groupracer)*

how much boost and what fueling is your set up?
not to be a d bag or anything, but i would be very dissapointed with those numbers unless you were running like 4-5 psi. i was making over 250 whp with the largest pulley and no other work done to the car.


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (groupracer)*

Ok finally was able to get this converted from pdf to jpeg...
You all can see as I described from the chart. Still proceeding as planed


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

It is a stage 2 VF with the cogged setup as I stated. It is running 8.6 psi with the higher capacity injectors that VF supplies, and yes I should be pulling like 250, but the a/f was way off from what it should be and I'm in the process of hunting down the cause.


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (groupracer)*

Well guys here it is finally. After some disappointment, I finally got a dyno run that pleases me. Through the luck of bad timing and a few other issues, like been WAY lean, I got some decent results. I know my run at EPL labs last month was disappointing to say the least. I can go on, but Noah and Phil know what's been going on. The VF software is unkind to my 262's. I knew about it to some extent, and the plan was to tune for them, and it still is. I had a really bad Lean condition after 5000 rpm, and through some tuning of my own, I managed to get a more decent a/f ratio. The hp figures are at the wheels, so multiply by 1.15 to get estimated flywheel figures. Changing the fuel filter did help too. 
Still, there is more to be done, but in time and $$$ we will get better results. 
I can only give very mad props to the guys at Verdict. There cogged system is fantastic. This last dyno run shows it. The fact that the issue of belt slip is completely taken out of the equation for anything that would cause problems is by far the best solution to the problem.
Now, onward and upward. Some custom tuning to take advantage of the cams and further correct the a/f ratio, and I should see a bit more power I think, maybe. Reliability is the real goal. Smooth, linear, and as stated, reliable.
The plan is to evolve and use C2's software with a custom tune.
If anyone has any questions or comments, please let me know.
Thanks for reading all of this.
















Oh and the conditions at THE SHOP in Bridgeport CT were not the best. I mean the RAIN and humidity was awful. It must have been close to 100% humidity and about 90 degrees in the shop, despite the fans going. At no time was there a over heating issue. The first pull gave 233 hp's. With a 20 minute cool down, the results speak for themselves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (groupracer)*

Respectable #s Evan. Now bring on 12psi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

getting this one back up there . . I need money


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

my new 10 psi dyno coming this weekend...fingers crossed.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

"The 2008 Look"


----------



## MrWizard (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

wow


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_"The 2008 Look"










HARD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Vortexpert)*

ok well heres my set up that ive been biulding for a while... i must give a special thanks to phil and noah over at *verdict motorsports* for all their awsome work and help though all this.. i have pretty big plans for the near future but as of right now im pretty happy with the set up running a 7 rib belt it doesnt really slip to much at all matter in fact i even hit about 14 psi in first and second gear. anyways heres some pics and my set up so far
vortech v2
c2 30lb chip
c2 2.87" pulley
adjustable fpr


































_Modified by 631 Corrado at 7:10 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (Vortexpert)*

Soon to look alot like yours Noah, com'n at ya soon!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_Soon to look alot like yours Noah, com'n at ya soon!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I hear your ready to step up your "A" game










_Modified by DeckManDubs at 9:24 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

No R32 Rotrex set ups over here??


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (VRSIX-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSIX-* »_No R32 Rotrex set ups over here??

I posted a picture of a dual rotrex charged R32 on page 2







if you have more pictures/info please post it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

Awesome set up!


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

*shiny*































does anyone have pics of that air/water intercooler built into the oe inake mani on that 12v?


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: shiny (bmxdarcy)*









nvermind, found it. it's vrt anyway


_Modified by bmxdarcy at 8:30 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

Can someone put up some pics of the passenger side FMIC pipes? I can't figure mine out it interferes with the headlight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I have IC piping.
Shawn
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Pizza Pig)*

So i saw the picture on the first page and thought, hey thats my buddy's car. So i had to sigh in just to tell you about it.!!
































these are all the pics i got. I already deleted the rest i had.
This engine is completle modified.
J.E pistons
Bigger valve's
Head flowed
Head converted to mechanical valve lifters
VW motorsport Dogbox
short runner intake.
supercharger.
Brakes where upgraded to AP Racing
and alot more.
Its spitting out 410 BHP, 356 at the wheels.
Only with the supercharger NO turbo on this car.
I also have a dyno run of the car at verhoeven tuning.
Thats the company that build the car. Its a Dutch company.
http://www.verhoeventuning.com...1.wmv
This cars is sick. almost no wheelspin thanks to the syncro.
There where plans to convert to haldex but he sold the car already.
After he broke 3th gear 2 times. 

_Modified by vr64motion at 11:45 AM 10-26-2008_

_Modified by vr64motion at 11:46 AM 10-26-2008_


_Modified by vr64motion at 11:48 AM 10-26-2008_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (vr64motion)*

Keeping this thread alive.


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (DeckManDubs)*

im looking for pictures of a s/c VR6. the guy is selling the kit, the charger inatke came from the expansion valve area (if that makes sense. anyway i was just wondering if there was a picture laying around.


----------



## CasteSystems (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Vortexpert)*

Figured I'd throw this up here......
















1998 Jetta GLX
Autotech 262 Cams
MkIV HeadGasket
Vortech V-1 Charger
12psi Pulley
ATP Software
A/W Intercooler
VW Auto Trans Radiator (for IC)


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (CasteSystems)*

nice setup dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
newest pic of mine. manifold will be polished for next year, and there will be less wiring in the bay. no more c2 software. goal is 11's next year


----------



## CasteSystems (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (-THROTTLE-)*

You too man, manifold looks familiar haha. I know its not all that different but heres some newer pictures, T-bolt clamps installed (make world of difference with boost leak and popping couplers haha), Optima battery. I need to get some slicks badly aswell.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (CasteSystems)*

juan8595 manifold i take it?
he and luis(the guy that actually welds) are friends of mine. he did my entire fmic setup, and 3" exhaust.
if you plan on slicks, make sure you have a diff in that trans


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrostedDub* »_









I now own this top mount intercooler. a buddy of mine, jeremy hochman in austin bought this and then recently gave it to me. anyone want to donate an SRI so I can mount it up?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Beastie97)*

castesystems had the manifold made by luiz. and there is a diff.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

we both had them made by luis...whats the difference you speak of?


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*

so is everyone on here getting there cogged set ups from verdict???


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_we both had them made by luis...whats the difference you speak of?

there is a diff in the trans, thats what he was trying to say


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (juan8595)*








whatever luis
i forgot i even wrote that about the diff







getting old


----------



## scirockin16v (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (Nailbunny86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nailbunny86* »_so is everyone on here getting there cogged set ups from verdict???


AFAIK they are the only compnay providing made to order cogged pulley setups, I've heard of custom one offs being made but I'd imagine you'd hafta owe your machinist a pretty penny.


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Pizza Pig)*

Well after a lot of hard work and trials and tribulations, We have this. I have to thank THE guys at Verdict Motorsports. I knew from the beginning after spending almost a year communicating with Phil and Noah, and finally getting things started earlier this year with an awesome setup that got me 243 whp from 8 psi. Well today they brought the car down after some additional "tweaking" and we went to THE SHOP in Bridgeport for an initial dyno run and well, I'll let the results speak for themselves. 
there's still some work to be done. Since C2's software is really meant for turbo's, I'm a bit rich down low, so we'll dial that out in the spring. The car for now, is going into it's well deserved winter rest...








Thanks guys!!!


----------



## FloGTI (Aug 5, 2006)

tasty set ups, did some tex stalking dude that green golf was sick, hope your lip works out


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (FloGTI)*

I'm still giddy from the runs today. Had a good time and was definitely a good dyno session. 313whp was good, but theres still more power to be had next year

















_Modified by MeCarTay at 9:39 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_Well after a lot of hard work and trials and tribulations, We have this. I have to thank THE guys at Verdict Motorsports. I knew from the beginning after spending almost a year communicating with Phil and Noah, and finally getting things started earlier this year with an awesome setup that got me 243 whp from 8 psi. Well today they brought the car down after some additional "tweaking" and we went to THE SHOP in Bridgeport for an initial dyno run and well, I'll let the results speak for themselves. 
there's still some work to be done. Since C2's software is really meant for turbo's, I'm a bit rich down low, so we'll dial that out in the spring. The car for now, is going into it's well deserved winter rest...








Thanks guys!!!
























Welcome to the 300 Club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (Pizza Pig)*

mine is vf stage 2 at the moment about to go to stage 3, maybe even stage 4. gonna do a cogged setup i think with the plug n play ecu from kevin black, a snow performance meth kit and somehow do a intercooler maybe. i am unsure how to plumb a vortec v9 with the oem intake and not a short intake, and not cut up the car for the pipes. so for now, here is my build....


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (angelod307)*

mods listed in the sig. im loving a lot of these set ups i see! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burnite2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (mk4vrjtta)*

vf stage 1, test pipe, ported TB, ported intake mani, and match ported intake and exhaust.










_Modified by burnite2 at 5:15 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Nasty Charger Setups (burnite2)*


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*









V1-T trim in a mk4.


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*

have any vids you driving it? sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *obdONE* »_
I now own this top mount intercooler. a buddy of mine, jeremy hochman in austin bought this and then recently gave it to me. anyone want to donate an SRI so I can mount it up? 


Do you have any more photos of the car or could you point me to the direction of the PO? I was thinking of running this very setup. Did he have anything done to the hood to have sufficient airflow?


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mk4vrjtta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4vrjtta* »_have any vids you driving it? sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'll try to get one this weekend.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*

I got a question I just bought a v1 with a ams kit and I want to upgrade.Will #42 injectors(greentop) c2 chip and 4inch maf be good for my setup?What stage would that put me at?
gio


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

That should make a big difference.
You can get a 2.5" pulley from C2 which will put you at 15psi. the 42# injectors and software will all match up nice. Supercharger thread Use that link for anything you want to know.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*

thanks for the info because my boy who's a tech said 42#injectors are for turbo and will be too big.I wanted to know before I buy it.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_thanks for the info because my boy who's a tech said 42#injectors are for turbo and will be too big.I wanted to know before I buy it.

I am running 44#'s with custom tune and are a bit too big, but doable.....I run a 3 BAR FPR and my A/F's tweek are nearly 12.1~12.4


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

This is how mine was when I had the car;


----------



## Ginster_DE (Oct 15, 2001)

DeckManDubs said:


>


wow, considering you guys are a shop that's some ghetto work 
eace:


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like a stock bay, with a cogged v9 on it..
what's so ghetto about it?

edit; fuel lines maybe


----------



## Ginster_DE (Oct 15, 2001)

Stock bay doesn't have wires going allover the place. or zip ties. It's a sloppy looking work/bay.
:heart:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

yea that does look sloppy


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Ginster_DE said:


> wow, considering you guys are a shop that's some ghetto work
> eace:



R&D car. No point in making prototypes look pretty when your taking things apart for inspection/making modifications on a regular basis. 

How it looked prior to the latest tear down










Some of the other Cogged Setups:


































:thumbup:


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

So what's your excuse for this mess? :laugh:


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it easy polish! JK (long time no see!)

I guess some of you guys have never seen OEM test mules! Verdict is right , why make it pretty if its a R&D car. Constant R&R. So ? for verdict. What kind of WHP are you guys now seeing on your V1/2 set-ups cogged?:beer:opcorn:


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Nasty VR's*

Haven't posted here on the ole 'Tex for a while so here's my submission...


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

Bluegrape2 said:


> Take it easy polish! JK (long time no see!)
> 
> I guess some of you guys have never seen OEM test mules! Verdict is right , why make it pretty if its a R&D car. Constant R&R. So ? for verdict. What kind of WHP are you guys now seeing on your V1/2 set-ups cogged?:beer:opcorn:


x2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

groupracer said:


> Haven't posted here on the ole 'Tex for a while so here's my submission...



Evan! How have you been? Looking good!



Bluegrape2 said:


> Take it easy polish! JK (long time no see!)
> 
> I guess some of you guys have never seen OEM test mules! Verdict is right , why make it pretty if its a R&D car. Constant R&R. So ? for verdict. What kind of WHP are you guys now seeing on your V1/2 set-ups cogged?:beer:opcorn:





catalina2.o said:


> x2


310whp-400whp depending on software/cams/exhaust ect.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Evan! How have you been? Looking good!
> 
> 
> 310whp-400whp depending on software/cams/exhaust ect.


pft!!! I got 343 whp on my non-cogged set-up.


:wave: Noah!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

.LSinLV. said:


> pft!!! I got 343 whp on my non-cogged set-up.
> 
> 
> :wave: Noah!!!



That is be cause you are very special Larry


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

10.5 comp + cams ftw


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Evan! How have you been? Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who has made 400whp?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

vw1320 said:


> Who has made 400whp?


no one to my knowledge


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

angelod307 said:


> mine is vf stage 2 at the moment about to go to stage 3,* maybe even stage 4*. gonna do a cogged setup i think with the plug n play ecu from kevin black, a snow performance meth kit and somehow do a intercooler maybe. i am unsure how to plumb a vortec v9 with the oem intake and not a short intake, and not cut up the car for the pipes. so for now, here is my build....


I have the *ONLY* VF stg IV kit ever made......it will be for sale soon.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

.LSinLV. said:


> no one to my knowledge


Exactly.

So why make the claim?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

vw1320 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So why make the claim?


because I and VFE spent nearly 2 years working to get to that number, and it just wasn't doable with a 2.8L 12V motor.

flowed heads with bigger valves, a custom impellor V2 pushing 15psi (crank driven)......the best we could squeeze out was 343 whp.....I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's going to be VERY hard to get.

I'd suspect you could do it with a 3.1L big-bore motor, 10.0:1, and other mods.....


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

.LSinLV. said:


> because I and VFE spent nearly 2 years working to get to that number, and it just wasn't doable with a 2.8L 12V motor.
> 
> flowed heads with bigger valves, a custom impellor V2 pushing 15psi (crank driven)......the best we could squeeze out was 343 whp.....I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's going to be VERY hard to get.
> 
> I'd suspect you could do it with a 3.1L big-bore motor, 10.0:1, and other mods.....


I wasn't talking about you but Verdict. That is my point plenty of effort has been put in and no one has made 400. To claim otherwise downplays what has been accomplished. 

That being said I don't think 400 is impossible nor do I think it would take a 3.1l.


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

i hope to have my car listed as "nasty" someday


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

.LSinLV. said:


> because I and VFE spent nearly 2 years working to get to that number, and it just wasn't doable with a 2.8L 12V motor.
> 
> flowed heads with bigger valves, a custom impellor V2 pushing 15psi (crank driven)......the best we could squeeze out was 343 whp.....I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's going to be VERY hard to get.
> 
> I'd suspect you could do it with a 3.1L big-bore motor, 10.0:1, and other mods.....





vw1320 said:


> I wasn't talking about you but Verdict. That is my point plenty of effort has been put in and no one has made 400. To claim otherwise downplays what has been accomplished.
> 
> That being said I don't think 400 is impossible nor do I think it would take a 3.1l.


To obtain 400whp, your looking at 1200-1300cfm (18-19psi), 268's, a very good intercooler setup, big exhaust and BVH. Some of the biggest issue will be the inlet and management. Standalone and MAF-less is really needed to remove the inlet restrictions. Injector size would be 630's.


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> To obtain 400whp, your looking at 1200-1300cfm (18-19psi), 268's, a very good intercooler setup, big exhaust and BVH. Some of the biggest issue will be the inlet and management. Standalone and MAF-less is really needed to remove the inlet restrictions. Injector size would be 630's.



First you make a claim now it's a theory. Have you implemented your "theory" on a car?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

VW_Sporting said:


> First you make a claim now it's a theory. Have you implemented your "theory" on a car?


Yup.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

.LSinLV. said:


> I have the *ONLY* VF stg IV kit ever made......it will be for sale soon.



I thought you went to the dark side like a decade ago Larry?  GT35 is a nice way to go


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Results of said car?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Some of the biggest issue will be the inlet and management. Standalone and MAF-less is really needed to remove the inlet restrictions. Injector size would be 630's.


inlet restriction of what?
whats the management issue? (100s of us making well over 400Whp on this management)

no reason for 630s for 400whp
no reason that its not done with a maf


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

TBT-Syncro said:


> inlet restriction of what?
> whats the management issue? (100s of us making well over 400Whp on this management)
> 
> no reason for 630s for 400whp
> no reason that its not done with a maf



On turbo cars you are very correct, but superchargers require power to operate. To spin a V9 into operational range it requires 60hp. A V1-T it requires 75-100hp, the big chargers (1400-2000 cfm range), these require even more power to operate. Now this HP needs to be accounted in fueling. So for a 300whp supercharged 12v your looking between a 36# on 4 bar to 42# injectors on 3.5 bar. 400hp running a V1-T or D1 Procharger is going to be in the 500hp range for fueling needs due to the parasitic drag of the superchargers. This would put the injector needs into the 630's range. 


I am not going to argue that supercharging is not a less efficient way of $/hp ratio. I prefer it some times to turbo car, but also love the efficiency of turbochargers. Different and many times the more difficult way of getting power out of a 12v. 


:thumbup:


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote Originally Posted by VW_Sporting View Post
First you make a claim now it's a theory. Have you implemented your "theory" on a car?



[email protected] said:


> Yup.


Right, considering the quality of your work I'm sure it's a beast :laugh:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

... i think that the limiting factor of a 12v making more than 350hp is not so much the motor but the blower...everybody uses a vortech unit... v9 cant do it and the v1 and v2 s units might but you cant get the cfm out of them... but what about the prochargers... or even better yet...*ROTREX*... i think the rotrex units is what would make 400hp on the 12v motors...but nobody will do a rotrex 12v kit here in the states... i seriously looked at rotrex before going BT...only blower that i could find that would actually hit 20psi...but i just didn't have the funds to be the guy to do it... i honestly thought that at some point the guys at verdict would have at least tried it out once...just to see if its viable...i would love to see a rotrex kit appear..just sayin...


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

If I did another blown VR, it'd probably be Rotrex


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

I would love a cogged set up or just a custom 8rib pulley set. Larger Crank pulley and all other pulleys sized for the now larger crank. So I can use say a 3.12" charger pulley yet still make 14-16 psi. Plus with 8 rib belts would last longer and we would have more choice in belts.

350hp should not be all that hard to hit. The best mine ever did was 310hp on a pretty much stock engine. I have no clue what HP it makes now as so much has changed. But I have been running the same V1 for nearly 11 years same charger never rebuilt and it still hits 15psi if I want to.










My goals for this years is lugtronic and bigger injectors. As well as to remove 100 pounds from the car. That would bring my curb weight to 2600 lbs.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Pretty cool I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Scooter98144 said:


> I would love a cogged set up or just a custom 8rib pulley set. Larger Crank pulley and all other pulleys sized for the now larger crank. So I can use say a 3.12" charger pulley yet still make 14-16 psi. Plus with 8 rib belts would last longer and we would have more choice in belts.
> 
> 350hp should not be all that hard to hit. The best mine ever did was 310hp on a pretty much stock engine. I have no clue what HP it makes now as so much has changed. But I have been running the same V1 for nearly 11 years same charger never rebuilt and it still hits 15psi if I want to.
> 
> My goals for this years is lugtronic and bigger injectors. As well as to remove 100 pounds from the car. That would bring my curb weight to 2600 lbs.


If you need anything, we're here to help. 

350whp is easily obtainable with standalone. Its really the best for high(er) boost blowers. 

:thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Are u fellas only talking 12'v setups?


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone knows 12v > 24v :laugh:

unless it's an AWD car, at which point turbo would be the way to go


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

U huh. Lol. Ok we'll well see about that. Currently. Building an R32 with a V2 S trim. 928 impeller ceramic bearings and Verdict Cogs. Schrick Cams , headers full exhaust. Etc. should be around 4-500 hp wheel 

Ellery


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

i figured the emoticons would imply that i was kidding, guess not :laugh:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

My phone is retarded. I knew u were though, js


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

not sure if I would call mine nasty, but it's really clean....lol. I just found this picture online of my car at Fixxfest few years ago.


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

BlueMk3VR6 said:


> not sure if I would call mine nasty, but it's really clean....lol. I just found this picture online of my car at Fixxfest few years ago.


 Beautiful! I am sending you a PM with a question about the setup.


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

http://newbeetle.org/forums/engine-swaps/41557-98-beetle-vr6-build-forum.html

here is my setup. 98 vr6 beetle with eaton m90


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Im just gonna leave this here. 




This car is currently at Verdict Motorsports getting an Overhaul and Cog Pulleys installed. The blower is a Vortech V7 YSI and should be pushing no less than 19 PSI. 
The Color Scheme is a tribute to the "E85" United Motorsport Flex Tune. 

Hope bill doesn't mind me posting this here.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Speechless


----------



## 92Lowraddo (Apr 18, 2005)

I wish i could find the charge pipe from the charger to the t-body for my setup. The one piece pipes look great but i cant seem to find anyone who sells them new or used.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Make one. But a 45* a 90* and straight piece of 3" tubing. Mock them up and weld it up.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Just another charged vr6.*

So this is how my engine bay is looking these days. I think i have over 8 years of driving on that charger. Max boost is maybe 12-15 psi. Just a ****ing hoot to drive on the street. 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

i thought i already posted this on here. but i can seem to find it. so if this is a duplicate, i appolgize. 


http://newbeetle.org/forums/engine-swaps/41557-98-beetle-vr6-build-forum.html


----------

